# House patch panel



## andrew (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everybody,

In our new house I found a panel with TV and what looks like cat5 cables in it -- something we never had before. I'd like to read up on how it's usually set up and how to make changes to it, but I need pointers. At least some keywords to google on, or articles.

See the attached picture for what it looks like.

Thanks!


Andrew.


----------



## andrew (Apr 20, 2011)

Replying to self: this thing is called a "110 block" and I was able to google all I wanted starting at that. I'll fix that nicely now...


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2011)

Now you will be the expert to help the next guy. Welcome.


----------

